# Router Lift



## Niki (13 Jul 2007)

Good day

After I made the Mortising jig for the router table, I thought that to bent under the bench every pass to lift the bit, is too much for my old back so I made a simple lift.

The lifting mechanism is located on the right side (behind the fence) so it will not interfere with any operation.

It takes some 30 seconds to install it and I'll probably improve a few things with time and experience.

It works very smooth (after a drop of oil in the T-nut) and takes some 25 turns from "bit level with the table" (2~3 mm below) to "bit 35 mm above the table". 

Regards
niki

```
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Lift/01.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Lift/02.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Lift/03.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Lift/04.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Lift/05.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Lift/06.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Lift/07.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## lugo35 (13 Jul 2007)

looks good idea. i have been told a scissor jack for a car another way.need to bend down tho :?


----------



## JFC (13 Jul 2007)

:lol: I nearly wet myself !!!!


----------



## DomValente (13 Jul 2007)

It just gets better and better :lol: :lol: 

Dom


----------



## Alex (13 Jul 2007)

Hi, great bit of inovation you have there. The only thing that worries me on these lifts and it could be nothing but could the router bit ride up in use and spoil a moulding or worse through your hand when you think your fine doing rebating. :-#


----------



## Niki (14 Jul 2007)

Hi Alex

I did not make any work (yet) with this lift but I made it just for Mortising on router table.

The idea is to first crank the bit up to the final height (I'm checking with caliper), set the depth stop, lower the bit and during mortising crank it up by 2~3 turns after each pass till I hit the depth stop.

niki


----------



## devonwoody (14 Jul 2007)

Best of luck Niki, but I have got a Triton and so your device is not needed .


----------



## Alex (14 Jul 2007)

Hi Niki, i suppose setting the final depth should limit mistakes. I've always wanted to fix a digital caliper to the depth stop, with your genius innovative maybe it could be another addition. :lol: 
alex


----------



## Niki (14 Jul 2007)

Thank you Alex

This modified caliper is so useful for me, I use it even to set the "Fence - Blade" distance on the table saw (or to adjust the measuring scale of the table)...and it's so easy to make it...

niki


----------



## mel (14 Jul 2007)

3" x 2" on a fulcrum style lever 
just like the ancient egyptians :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RussianRouter (3 Jun 2010)

Sorry for dragging this up guys but just had to.

Niki,why didn't you drill two holes in the wokmates legs then pass a long threaded rod through the legs and raiser arm then bolt at each end securely,this will then make the balancing wooden dowl below the rather odd raiser am obsolete.  


Necessity is the mother of all inventions...or words to that effect. :lol:


----------



## DaveL (3 Jun 2010)

Unfortunately Niki is not around to read your comments, having passed on to the big workshop in the sky. 
His ideas are still here to remind us of the useful ways he found to do things.


----------



## RussianRouter (3 Jun 2010)

Hah,thanks for that Dave,sorry about this did'nt know. 

Maybe a mod could kindly delete my previous thread as its in appropiate to the demise of one of your sadly missed members.

Apologies once again.


----------



## Benchwayze (5 Jun 2010)

JFC":qm6pxe3z said:


> :lol: I nearly wet myself !!!!


Why... Are you a long way from the dunnie?


8) :wink:

And RIP Niki. 

John


----------

